# Kübelteich



## Tanjakim (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und haben vor ca. 2 Wochen aus einem 90l Speißfass einen kleinen Kübelteich gemacht und da meine 5 Jährige Tochter so gerne Fische haben möchte haben wir gestern eine kleine Pumpe gekauft, damit wir 3 kleine Goldfische dort hinein geben können.

Jetzt habe ich natürlich auch Pflanzen dort drin. Dieses hohe Gras und eine Seerose sowie eine Schwimmpflanze.

Jetzt schreibt Ihr aber immer, man soll bloß keine Teicherde nehmen. Kann ich das denn jetzt so lassen. Das Wasser ist klar und nur ein paar Mückenlarven. Wenn das welche sind. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Teichen. Ich wollte nur einen kleine Spaß für unsere Tochter und uns. Es sieht sehr schön aus. Wir haben diese Bastmatten drumherum, damit sieht man das Fass nicht. Ich wollte Dienstag die Fische holen. 

Muß ich zwischendurch das Wasser wechseln, oder reicht es wenn ich zwischendurch einen 1 Eimer Wasser dazuschütte?

Muß die Pumpe 24 Stunden laufen oder nur ein paar Stunden ab Tag?

Wie muß ich die Fische füttern? Muß ich etwas gegen Algen machen?

Ihr seht ich habe von Nix eine Ahnung, aber ich möchte auch das es den Fische etwas gut geht. Ich weiß es ist keine Artgerechte Haltung, aber dafür kaufe ich auch nur 3 kleine Fische.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

- Tanja -


----------



## Dodi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kübelteich*

Hallo Tanja!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast!

Ja, wir raten hier immer von Teicherde ab, da diese zuviele Nährstoffe enthält, die das Wachstum von Algen arg begünstigt. Hast Du denn nun Deine Pflanzen in diese Teicherde gesetzt? - Besser wäre es dann, diese herauszunehmen, gut abzuspülen und in ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch zu setzen.

Goldfische in einen sooo kleinen Kübel? Da würde ich lieber drauf verzichten - die werden ja auch mal größer - außerdem vermehren die sich wie die "Karnickel".
Also, ich kann Dir nur davon abraten, hier Fische - egal welcher Art - einzusetzen.

Du wirst sehen, es gibt auch ohne Fische genug Leben im und am Wasser, das es zu beobachten gibt!

Was meinst Du denn mit Pumpe - ist das nur ein "Sprudler" oder auch mit Filter?
Wenn Dein Kübel genügend bepflanzt ist, brauchst Du auch keinen Filter - besonders nicht, wenn *keine * Fische darin paddeln...

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teichlein und natürlich auch bei uns im Forum.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du Dich ja mal ein wenig mit den Fachbeiträgen beschäftigen - dann hast Du bestimmt bald mehr Ahnung von Teichen!


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kübelteich*

Hallo Tanja,

auch von mir: Willkommen im Forum.  

Wie wäre denn für Euch ein Aquarienfilter? Verbraucht wirklich nur wenig Strom (+/- 9Watt) und sorgt dank völlig anderer Ausstattung für klares Wasser. Allerdings dürfen diese Filter nicht nass werden. Und Seeorsen mögen keine starke Strömung. :?

Auch mit dem Besatz würde ich mich eher an einem kleinem Aquarium orientieren. Wo steht der Kübel denn? Terrasse? Vollsonnig oder nicht? Das ist wegen der zu erwartenden Wassertemp. nicht ganz unwichtig.
Goldfische würde ich auch nicht nehmen... dann schon eher Wildguppys und/oder ein paar Garnelen. Ob man die dann allerdings von oben auch sieht, kommt wohl auch wieder auf die Helligkeit des Standorts an.
Des weiteren müßt Ihr Euch, wenn da Tiere rein sollen, auch Gedanken um eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit machen. Alles andere wäre nicht fair.

Also erzähl uns mal noch ein bisschen was - und gegen Fotos haben wir hier auch nix!


----------



## jochen (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kübelteich*

Hallo Tanja,

also von Goldis würde ich auch abraten,

wenns den unbedingt Fisch sein muß (habe auch ne kleine Tochter... ), würde ich dich wie schon von Annett empfohlen Aquarienfische vorschlagen die ab einer Wassertemperatur von 18 C. zu halten sind,

einige Makropoden- Arten sind schön bunt und sind in Terrassenteiche ideal zu halten,
jedoch brauchen sie spätestens ab Oktober ein Aquarium zum überwintern.


----------



## Tanjakim (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kübelteich*

Hallo, ist ja super daß mir soviele Leute endlich mal ein paar Tipps geben. Ich war also im Zooladen. Dieser junge Mann hat mir einen kleinen Teichfilter empflohlen und natürlich auch kleine Fische. Im Herbst gebe ich die Fische einer Freundin oder dem Onkel. Die haben einen Teich. Also so ein Tierquäler wollte ich ja nun doch nicht sein. Die würde mir ja im Winter einfrieren. Ich habe die Fass extra in den Schatten gestellt, damit sich das Wasser für die Fische im Sommer nicht so sehr aufheizt. Dieser Filter gibt den Fische auch Sauerstoff. Macht es denn den Fische etwas aus, wenn ich die Pflanzen erstmal in der Erde lasse? Kann man die Pflanzen auch nur in Kies setzen und muß das Teichkies sein? Wo bekomme ich Lehm her oder kann ich auch ein Gemisch aus Sand (wir haben einen Sandkasten) und Kies nehmen?
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Beiträge. Bis bald mal wieder.
- Tanja -


----------

